
An architectural historian's take on Trump's condemnation of modernism - lilrhody
http://bostonreview.net/arts-society-politics/anthony-paletta-trumps-culture-wars-come-architecture
======
bobbutts
Up with brutalism!!!!

~~~
lilrhody
the only good style

